# Sounds like a guinea pig?!?!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like the soft warbling squeaks like a guinea pig makes when they are 'talking'

Two of my girls have now made this noise at me when i've picked them up, at first I paniced because i thought they were chesty, but its not rattley and thier breathing is clear, and they are in general good health.

Could they be 'talking' to me??? I've never heard them make this noise to each other though, only me! lol And it doesn't sound threatening, and they are always calm when they make it. It doesn't happen everytime i pick them up either.

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Noone? hehee I must have a meece/cavey cross breed then! LOL

Willow xx


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

My mice sometimes do that. I always think its like they're purring, but I never took the time to look it up!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's probably bruxxing; a sound they make by rubbing their teeth across each other. Either that or ou hafve a mouse with a speech impediment; sometimes you can feel mousies vibrating in your hand when Yo hold them, and that is mousie chatter in high frequencies. I've had mice do that, and I also have had meeces with whom I have had conversations of chirping back and forth. I'm not sure whether that chirping sound was made vocally or by the teeth...but I know that it's pretty cute!


----------

